# Medical Followup, not Covered by OHIP?



## Darlor (12 Sep 2006)

After blowing through every part of the application process within 2 weeks I've hit a major snag with the medical. I need followup paperwork diagnosing my migraines (had four of them 2-3 years ago), explaining a protein found in my urine, explaining fluid located in my left ear and providing information explaining my visual correction (I wear glasses).

I didn't have a family doctor (haven't had an annual checkup in a decade) so I went to a walk-in clinic, though was told they don't do that kind of thing. I found a new family doctor, one who has a background with the Canadian Forces. He informed me that it's strange they require civilian doctors to followup, and that these procedures would not be covered by OHIP. Apparently I need a full physical for the fluid and protein, I would have to see a specialist (neurologist) for the migraine, and an optometrist for an eye exam. The paperwork itself would cost a fair bit to sign. In total he said I'm looking at spending at least $500, substantially more if I require any treatment. Being a full-time student I'm not in a position to spend that much at the moment, though I have obtained a part-time job and am saving for it.

What I don't understand is why OHIP does not cover this. I can understand tests that an employer requires done, but these are real medical problems identified by trained medical staff that require diagnosis and possibly treatment or surgery. I've tried searching the forums for this, but haven't found anything regarding followup costs, except that it's the applicant's responsibility. If I had done a physical during an annual checkup and found these problems, OHIP would cover it all. Why does it matter that I had these tests done as part of employment? Is there anything I can do about this, or should I hurry up and wait until I can afford it?


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2006)

From the CF recruiting site......

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/howtojoin/med_examination_e.aspx

All applicants require a thorough medical examination, followed by a description of limitations (if any), and assignment of an appropriate and approved medical category. Applicants will not be medically disqualified on the basis of a diagnosis or disease but only because of medical employment limitations. The medical exam procedure begins by filling out a questionnaire on your medical history after which you will be weighed, measured and evaluated on your visual acuity, colour perception and hearing. A urine sample will also be required. This will be followed by a physical examination carried out by a qualified individual. Examination of genitals will not be conducted. You will be wearing your undergarments at all times and a gown will be provided to female applicants. If you have a pair of shorts, please bring them for your physical examination. At your request, a third party of your gender will be present at all times as a chaperone, when the examination is being done by a member of the opposite sex. 

If you wear glasses or contact lenses, ensure you bring your glasses not your contact lenses the day of your medical examination. Applicants who wear contact lenses must remove them prior to the eye examination: for soft contact lenses at least 24 hours prior to your medical examination or for rigid gas permeable (RGP) at least 72 hours prior to your medical examination. For your hearing test applicants should avoid any unnecessary noise exposure for 48 hours prior to being tested. Following the physical examination, you may be required to obtain reports from your family physician or specialist. In that case, you will be given forms containing all the necessary instructions to be given to your treating physician. *You must bear the costs of providing these reports, as it is your responsibility to prove that you are medically fit to be enrolled. *


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2006)

from the OHIP Site.........

http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ohip/ohipfaq_dt.html#Q17

OHIP covers a wide range of health services; however, *it does not pay for services that are not medically necessary*, such as cosmetic surgery. A brief description of insured services follows below. For more details, please contact your nearest ministry office. 


so, unless they find some problem in ya, yoù're out the $$$ is my guess.....
(but I don't live in Ontario)


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Sep 2006)

You're SOL.

I had the same when I joined, and it took money for Dr's notes stating I could operate weapons, explosives, and heavy machinery without the benefit of any drugs. about 120$

Optometrists assessment of my vision 60$

Specialist's note stating peanuts couldn't kill me, and I didn't need an epi-pin, 120$...plus I had to buy the 3 bags of M&M peanuts It took 3 hours to eat in a clinic. Before that, I'd never bought peanuts in my LIFE.

That's right, I had to sit in a bloody clinic for 3 hours eating bloody peanuts, to get into the military. Nurse standing over me, just waiting to stab me with an epi-pin.

So my cost was sitting at about 200$, not to mention time away from work to go to CFRC, travel costs, time away from work to go see Docs.

It sucks...believe me, I know. But all you can do is suck it up, and try to scrounge the cash. If you want in the military that bad, you'll do what you need to.


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> You're SOL.
> 
> I had the same when I joined, and it took money for Dr's notes stating I could operate weapons, explosives, and heavy machinery without the benefit of any drugs. about 120$
> 
> ...



My guess is that you gave the medical types at CFRC concern that you would not be fit... 
use drugs to handle weapons and explosives?  
eat peanuts for a couple of hours?

these are not standard requirements... what did you do or say to trigger that kind of request?


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Sep 2006)

For the first one,

Well, some asshat doc diagnosed me with ADD when I was quite young. I needed a note stating I didn't need Ritalin, or some such.

As far as the peanuts, I was originally rejected for the forces due to an allergy to peanuts. I had to prove I wasn't allergic anymore.


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2006)

Ah - OK
if you hadn't eaten peanuts, couldn't figure out how they made the deduction you were possibly alergic... WRT the ADD & Ritalin thing, I see their point.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Sep 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> WRT the ADD & Ritalin thing, I see their point.



So do I, which is why I bit the cost. It's actually a pre-printed paper from the CFRC Med Sctn, and it does state "Can the candidate operate weapons, explosives and heavy machinery without the benefit of medication?"  ;D


----------



## geo (12 Sep 2006)

yeah - schools, parents and MDs have been dishing out the Ritalin a lot over the years and now, the turkey has come home to rest.  Now people are having to prove, at their own expense, that they aren't dependant on the stuff.........
BAD


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Sep 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> yeah - schools, parents and MDs have been dishing out the Ritalin a lot over the years and now, the turkey has come home to rest.  Now people are having to prove, at their own expense, that they aren't dependant on the stuff.........
> BAD



Yep they don't call it the "poor man's cocaine" for nothing.


----------



## geo (13 Sep 2006)

lots of univ students have started to use their little Bro's Ritalin to help concentrate during exams.

Crazy isn't it?


----------



## medicineman (13 Sep 2006)

Wht's really scary is that teachers were handing the stuff out in some places without parents knowledge or permission and oddly enough, the stuff is a controlled substance - when I was working in Base Pharmacies, it was one of the drugs that had to be kept locked in the safe.

MM


----------



## spud (13 Sep 2006)

Darlor said:
			
		

> If I had done a physical during an annual checkup and found these problems, OHIP would cover it all. Why does it matter that I had these tests done as part of employment? Is there anything I can do about this, or should I hurry up and wait until I can afford it?



But you weren't doing a physical for your general health; it's that you are applying for a job where this stuff needs explaining before they commit thousands upon thousands of dollars to train, house, feed, insure, and eventually employ you. I am re-applying, over 40, needed blood profiles, eye examinations, ECG etc. I just got laid off and have three kids; I found the money. I want in. 


Suck it up, if you want in you'll find the money. If you really want in, borrow it. 

potato


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Sep 2006)

Darlor said:
			
		

> these procedures would not be covered by OHIP. Apparently I need a full physical for the fluid and protein, I would have to see a specialist (neurologist) for the migraine, and an optometrist for an eye exam. The paperwork itself would cost a fair bit to sign. In total he said I'm looking at spending at least $500, substantially more if I require any treatment...
> 
> What I don't understand is why OHIP does not cover this...  If I had done a physical during an annual checkup and found these problems, OHIP would cover it all. Why does it matter that I had these tests done as part of employment? Is there anything I can do about this, or should I hurry up and wait until I can afford it?



I find it strange that that you would be required to pay for physician services necessary to properly diagnose and treat conditions uncovered during a medical examination for employment.  If you feel that you are paying out of pocket for medically necessary services, contact OHIP for clarification  http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/pub/ohip/services.html.

Some of the things that you want the physician to provide are not covered by OHIP or any provincial health insurance plan.  The writing of reports/completion of forms are not insured services.  Depending on the doctor, charges for these services can range from $20 for a signature to several hundred dollars for a comprehensive report.  OHIP does not have any involvement with the setting of these fees.  It is the individual doctor who decides how much he is going to charge.  If you are requesting a doctor to investigate prior conditions that no longer affect you solely for employment purposes, that may be considered not medically necessary. Have you considered contacting the physician who initially treated you for the migraines and request copies of any reports that he has concerning those episodes? You may have to pay for these.

From OHIP site:
Routine eye examinations for people 20 to 64 years old provided by optometrists and physicians are no longer covered as of November 1, 2004. There is new OHIP coverage to ensure patients aged 20 to 64 years with medical conditions affecting the eye can continue to receive regular eye examinations.  ... who have any of the following medical conditions can go directly to their optometrist or physicians and receive an eye examination once every 12 months : diabetes mellitus, glaucoma, cataract, retinal disease, amblyopia, visual field defects, corneal disease, strabismus.  

Obviously, things showed up in your medical screening that need either treatment or explanation before you can be acepted into the CF.  The CF has no responsibilty for providing medical services to non-members.  OHIP has no responsibilty to pay for services that are not medically necessary.  Doctors (in my experience) rarely provide anything for free, that is why they are one of the highest paid professions.  If you want to join, you are responsible.


----------



## geo (13 Sep 2006)

well...... 
if you are currently working and are part of a group insurance plan, some of this stuff might be covered.
If you are a full time student and a dependant of your folks, then their group insurance plan might cover.....

Ask around, look at your options..... don't wait too long


----------



## Darlor (14 Sep 2006)

I'll take it up with the health ministry as I do think some of these costs are medically necessary. Aside from that, I'll pay up and look forward to serving. 

Thanks for the replies, Darlor out.


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2006)

get it done, get receipts and then you can try to claim back those things you can.... for the remainder, there's always a deduction for medical expenses over X% of your taxable income.


----------

